# Big power r32 gtr's (500+)



## FASTER MIKE!! (Mar 8, 2004)

right guys who and how much do you pay to insure your big power r32's and who through?how old are you? i currently have a impreza type r and considering a change, but don't want to be a paying massive premium. the type of car i would be interested in would be no more than 650bhp but most likely around the 500 mark as it would be almost a daily driver. so come on guys and girls what you paying:runaway: 

mike


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

adian flux ,im 31 years young ,600bhp and all modds listed and costs me £960 fully comp but only aloud to do 3000 miles a year


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

Some companies are happy with 'engine modifications' and a rough estimate of power increase (100%!). They're not going to pay out what you spent anyway so why bother listing every bit?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

because they wont insure you !


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> because they wont insure you !


Have you phoned Flux and asked what your agreed value come a smash is? It's my guess they'll open an autotrader, pick a couple of R32s and wave 7k at you.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

agreed value is £14000 not a scatch on what its cost!


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah, I think Flux are one of the few who will go for an agreed value now I think about it 

Most won't cover your mods though, they just want to know about them for risk assessment, not so they can replace them.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

A-Plan seems to be a popular company.

Give Matt @ A-Plan a call 0845 0711 234


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> A-Plan seems to be a popular company.
> 
> Give Matt @ A-Plan a call 0845 0711 234


I tried A plan earlier.. they stipulated a minimum 3 year NCB requirement.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

oh yerh!, i have full ncd and no speed endorsements touch wood!


----------

